# DVAGA Meeting 6/16/07



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey all,

Our June meeting will be held at my house in Phoenixville at 12:30pm ( showing up a little early this time is recommended).

*Agenda*

Some months ago I got an ADA 120H. It has been sitting on the floor of my office for almost 4 months now Well, I finally got a chance to make a stand for it and it is ready to come together. For this months meeting I would like to set this thing up for everyone. I think it will be very fun for all of us.

Here is a link to the stand making process&#8230;.

http://www.dvaga.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86

*Time*

I would like to start the process at 12:30, as it may be a little longer then 3 hours. I encourage you to get here earlier so that we can get some pizza and start working Please let me know who will be attending so that I know how much pizza to get so we can get down to business

I missed you all last month. I hope we are all refreshed and ready to come together again for a great meeting.

Please PM me if you need directions.

Hope to see you all soon and thanks in advance for the RSVP.

jB


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

I will be bringing some Cryptocoryne, Tiger Lotus and possibly some other things to the meeting if anyone is interested.
I also can bring some Endler's Livebearers if anyone wants some of them. 
Oh, I almost forgot, I will also have some long hair grass. This stuff grows to about 6" or a bit taller, and grow under medium light at a fairly rapid rate.

Len


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Well that was a ton of fun!!! I think i lost 5 lbs sweating under those lights!! HAHAHA It really was great to see everyone, i hope that you all found the LONG trip to phoenixville worth it.

Erin - thanks for making it even though you were ill. So far i dont think i picked it up. Hopefully everyone else made it unscathed.

Donna - Thanks for bringing your super cookies and your great eye for the that final rock placement, i like it more and more every time i look at it.

Jim - Great to see you!! Thanks for helping me carry those ridiculous rocks. HAHAHA

Len - It had been awhile....i was happy to see you. Sorry you had to eat so many carbs >

Julie and Vin - Glad you guys came up  Vin, thanks for the limnophila, it really saved the day And thanks to both of you for running out to get the pizza. Huge help!! Vin, wish we could have talked more on dosing approaches, we will have to talk more at the next meeting. Sorry about the hairgrass Julie, hopefully you can grab some from Kim.

Frank - Alway a pleasure Frank....thanks for sticking around a little later.

Cant wait to see you all again.

Thanks so much for coming, here are some pics.

Empty Canvas









Frank, Julie, and Vin









Frank and Vin









Vin with a very serious intent on his face 









Jason and Jim









More pics...

Thanks Julie 

Frank holding session









Erin, Jim, and Donna (believe it or not, thats a smaller cup then she normally has )









Frank deciding if he likes it and Len snooping.









jB


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks like a blast, hopefully we can see the final product some time? *nudge nudge*

Aquascaping meetings are always fun!


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Jason, you are a TERRIBLE tease!!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Kelley said:


> Jason, you are a TERRIBLE tease!!




A journal for this tank can be found here.

http://www.dvaga.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=13

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Jason Baliban said:


> A journal for this tank can be found here.
> 
> http://www.dvaga.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=13
> 
> jB


It should be noted that you must be a supporting member to view the journals. Everyone is welcome to join the forum and become a supporting member. Sorry i didnt mention that earlier.

Thanks

jB


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

what so we have to PAY to see ure tank?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

FelixAvery said:


> what so we have to PAY to see ure tank?


Listen here...Jason's tanks are seen thoughout the web. I imagine the finished product will be added to his aquascapes page in the future. However, if you want access to the journal which provides in depth information and progress of the tank from day one then yes you have to 'PAY' to see it.

On another note, I enjoy the many benefits of the club and dont mind providing support.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

do you have to pay to register on the website? Or do you have to just register to be able to see the journal?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

hooha said:


> do you have to pay to register on the website? Or do you have to just register to be able to see the journal?


You do not have to pay to register. Registered members have access to resources like area stores associated with the hobby. Supporting members have access to in depth sections like journals, for sale and group buys.

E-members that will not participate in club activities have lower dues of $10.

Hopefully I explained that right.


----------

